# Fine Paints of Europe



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Ah, I see
> 
> Yes their marketing is interesting isn't it
> You'll notice it bypasses the contractor and goes directly to the H/O
> ...


Bleh, I'll get a quart in the color she wants (have a color fan coming from them) and paint up some samples. We'll see where the big dogs really want to sleep.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

"Bleh"?
You're not happy that this product may be just what your client is looking for?

:laughing: 

....:laughing:



Lol
Do up the samples like it was a real thing and that'll give you an idea
Two coats primer, three of color, super anal prep/app/technique


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

lxdollarsxl said:


> There see i told slick would do it for a measly $2000 per door, hotel and food for week included :whistling





Double-A said:


> No drink? Damn! Now that's a deal!


Hmmm..how's the surfing in your area?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

It sucks. The closest place to surf is probably Galveston, Texas. You can surf there, but only if you had no other choice.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

How 'bout smooth roads and loping hills?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

slickshift said:


> How 'bout smooth roads and loping hills?


Oh heck ya, you can make road kill out of yourself in a New York minute out here.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

:cool2:
Sweet


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

This is not too far from the house.










Note the rooftops in the distance... Third one is only about 210 feet from the stop sign. If that don't turn your little wheels, nothing in Arkansas will.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

slickshift said:


> How do you mark-up $150 a gallon paint?



uhm... 50% :laughing:


----------

